# Need more people!



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

The turn out for the Cormorant Harassment Project was a disappointment, I hope there are some who are going to volunteer but just could not make the meeting. They said they plan on stocking around the 1st week of April, if your going to come up fishing and can sacrifice even just one hour we could use the help, boat or no boat. I understand it's not the one single answer to the problem but every little bit helps. Talked to the Wildlife Rep. at the meeting and told me that they have the same project in Alpena for the Brown Trout stocking and last year they let a small group of Cormorant's sit on the water for 2 hour's then shot one and it had 23 plant's in it's belly. These birds are pigs when it comes to eating stocker's and we need to do anything we can to save as many fish as we can. So if you can spare any time give Lynn call at the Au Sable River Store (989-739-5332) and he will sign you up.


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

I have heard of this project before. WHat is the process of this project? Do they shoot the birds, or do they just scare them?


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

The wildlife and fisheries guys do shoot them up river from town but for us they issue little hand guns that shoot noise makers simular to m-80s and bottle rockets.


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

Well slowdrift i helped out with the alpena project and there is some truth to that, but we did not let the birds sit on the plant we shot them and then counted cut the birds open and inspected them, at no point did we let them eat the plant on purpose. I think the project helped out a ton. I believe that we are doing it again this year.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I'll try and make it. I firmly believe this is a bigger help then most realize. Wow, an early April plant, that's different.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

I did'nt mean to offend anyone, was just repeating what my son and I were told by the Wildlife and Fisheries Rep. if it's not true I apologize for repeating it. Maybe by planting early there won't be as many Walleye in the system they have to be putting a hurt on them also.


----------



## Kelly Neuman (Apr 12, 2007)

The main reason why steelhead numbers dropped on Au Sable is because of the Cormorants. This project is huge and could really improve fish numbers in the next couple of years. I saw Cormorants that were killed last year and cut open and it is truely amazing how many young steelhead were inside each one. The fish are going to be planted earlier this year to try and get them in river and out to the lake before heavy Cormorant migration comes in late April. It is very easy to be critical of our DNR and other agencies but they are coming to Oscoda now and helping with problems. Now we need people to come help. Look at the water flow issue at Foote Dam. Some positive changes have been made.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

By no means was I trying to criticize either agency I think what they are doing should be applauded, I was just amazed at the harm these birds can do in such a short time. The flows do seem to be more consistent and should stay that way, at least until we get a big thaw.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Well heck if they'd just point me in the direction, I figure I could kill a few for practice of shooting ducks. That sure would be nice. Thats killin two birds with one stone, for me anyways.


----------



## fisheyejack (Mar 6, 2007)

Why in the world cann't waterfowlers shoot them like merganzers. I wish they would pass out 3''bb's. I agree the more people that get involved the better, I'll try and be there... Streamside thanks for your efforts, It's very cool you take the time to make the river a better place..ps I enjoy and look forward to your pictures and honest reports.. see ya on the water soon.....slowdrift thankyou too.........


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

I know it says the first week in April, but is there a more definitive date yet? I would like to help out, I truly enjoys fishing the Ausable. I am just coming from a couple of hours away.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

They could'nt give an exact date yet but said they would try to give at least a weeks notice. You can keep in touch with Lynn (989-739-5332) as he will probably be the first to know, I will post as soon as I hear.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Once I know a date for sure, I'll try to plan on it. My job is an on-call 24/7, with being gone out of town for 2-3 days at a time. If I don't work, I'll come up for sure and spend the day helping with whatever I can. Used to fish every spring up there, but last 4 or 5 years just hasn't happened. Want to get back up, maybe will come for weekend fishing if I can. Maybe someone could plan an outing of it on the site, and dishes to pass and such, might get some more joining in.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

I just talked to Lynn and he said he needs guys bad for the last 2 weeks of April, so if you know of any dates in that time frame you can help give him a call and he can get you signed up. They're still saying the stocking is going to take place the 1st week. He has a few locations in town to place you if you don't have access to a boat so don't let that stop you.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

fowl assasination said:


> Well slowdrift i helped out with the alpena project and there is some truth to that, but we did not let the birds sit on the plant we shot them and then counted cut the birds open and inspected them, at no point did we let them eat the plant on purpose. I think the project helped out a ton. I believe that we are doing it again this year.


Id be willing to help with the one in Alpena this year.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I am confused?

1st week of April now the last 2 weeks?
What is happening to all the fish on the 3rd week?
I am not sure what all this means.

Once upon a time I made it up to my place in Oscoda 3 days each week a minimum of 3 times a month.....currently I have to plan my trips well in advance.

The more good info provided, the higher the turnout.

When exactly is help needed?
Who is in charge?


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

I guess they have the first 2 weeks covered but really need the help the 3rd and 4th weeks of April, you can contact Lynn and he can fill you in on all the details. Lynn at the AuSable River Store is in charge of signing people up. (989-739-5332)


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

It's hard to give exact dates as it depends on when the Cormorants show up, they are going to stock sometime the 1st week of April but the birds might not show til the 2nd or 3rd week. They are thinking the plants will smolt and head for the big water by the end of the month. I know its hard not knowing exact dates, all I can suggest is if you know a date your going to be up call and let Lynn know, even if it's the nite before and he can let you know if the birds have shown up and help is needed or not. If you have a date in advance you can give him your number and he will call you prior to that date and let you know if help is needed that day.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I should be able to make it, hopefully. I'm up there every weekend, and cormorants are absolutely horrendous on smolts. If you haven't fished the AS in the spring, then you've never seen the sickening sight of BIG gobs of rats in the trees and swimming around in the slack-side of the dam. They're at Rea rd, down around the Whirpool, out at the mouth, pretty much everywhere. I've even seen a few of them up in the coffer, they're just all over. The really annoying thing is, you won't see hardly any at all, then as soon as they plant, boom there they are, in big flocks. I really believe they have been a big part of the decline of Au Sable river steelhead numbers. I also think they are whats drastically reduced the steelhead and lake-run brown fishery in the Thunder Bay river in Alpena. Walleye do eat alot of smolts, especially with very few Alewife. Planting the smolts in early April will put them in the river right as most of the eyes' are about to spawn, which is good. It really feels good to see guys who still care deeply about a very special river, and it's awesome that the DNR is stepping up and trying to make the river better, good job everybody.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Streamside Custom Rod said:


> The main reason why steelhead numbers dropped on Au Sable is because of the Cormorants. This project is huge and could really improve fish numbers in the next couple of years. I saw Cormorants that were killed last year and cut open and it is truely amazing how many young steelhead were inside each one. The fish are going to be planted earlier this year to try and get them in river and out to the lake before heavy Cormorant migration comes in late April. It is very easy to be critical of our DNR and other agencies but they are coming to Oscoda now and helping with problems. Now we need people to come help. Look at the water flow issue at Foote Dam. Some positive changes have been made.


I am all for improving the Steelhead runs on the Ausable - I would really love to be able to do ALL of my Steelhead fishing there, like I once did. But what cracked reasoning was used to decide to plant Steelhead earlier? Seems like that would just extend the mealtime for the flying rats, and give the early birds an advantage over later arrivals. Seems like the DNR used to plant Steelhead at about 10" - 12", and they did it in May. The returning fish were plentiful, then, and they were a LOT larger than the fish we get today. Why not DELAY the plant, and let the Cormorants go hungry? Maybe they would move on, and stop coming to the Ausable for food after a couple years. Sorry, but this just doesn't make sense to me. Once the smolts are dumped, you almost cannot use any bait to fish for Steelhead, because the smolts just descend on any bait you toss; and you can hardly get a real Steelhead to bite. So, now, they want to extend that aspect? What is the point of even planting Steelhead if 1) you can't hook them because the smolts are too plentiful, and 2) The Cormorants eat them before they smolt? 

This is a bandaid on a broken leg approach. If there are too many Cormorants (and there most surely ARE), then the numbers need to be reduced to a level where they can co-exist with the ecosystem. Since they live a long time (up to 25 years, from what I have read and heard), that means that oiling eggs is not a real solution. They need to be shot, and in large numbers, until there are many fewer left. 

Please don't take my comments personally, or negatively. They are not directed at anyone, here. I think that the DNR basically walked away from the Ausable River a long time ago; and it is a real shame. And I commend everyone who wants to make a difference, and is willing to contribute their time and efforts to doing so. I even hope I am wrong, and these changes and efforts will make a real change. We shall see. 
If the DNR, and the Federal Government, decide that it will be okay to shoot and kill Cormorants, I would like to know about it. I would go out and buy a new shotgun, and purchase a license, just to shoot them, if that was the case.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

You are right about the planters being so aggressive, but last year they started stocking at the River Rd bridge instead of the Rea RD bridge. To me the little ones did'nt seem to be such a problem in the upper stretches last year, some are going to head up stream but it seemed the majority stayed in the lower towards town. When they stocked up stream you really could'nt do anything about the Cormorants because the planters scattered through out the whole system and thats to much water to cover. I agree with you totally when you say we need to kill as many of these birds as we can, but I don't see them letting us do that anytime soon. So if all we can do for now is chase them to keep them off the water, then thats what I'll do, hopefully in a couple years we can reap the benefits.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks, Slodrift - and Kelly (and everyone else who helps with this), for your willingness to contribute to the solution. If I lived closer than 3.5 hours, I would make it a point to be there, too. Unfortunately it is a 3.5 hour drive for me, and I barely get a chance to fish as it is. If I find that I can participate in this "scare" program, I will call Lynn, and see how I can help. Can the COs tell the difference between a shotgun blast, and the noise guns? I am just curious. 

I did talk to some folks, last year; and after the planters were dropped at River Rd., it was only a matter of a few days until there were some at the dam. Granted, not nearly as many as there were when they were planted at Rea Road. 

The DNR used to use net pens for planting Salmon - to let them acclimate and imprint to the river, before they smolted. I wonder why they don't do that with Steelhead??? Seems like there has to be a way to protect those little fish before they are ready to head out to the lake. The marinas are just about empty in Oscoda, anymore. Why couldn't they set up a net pen system @ Bunyantown, or one of the other under-utilized marinas? Just brainstorming.


----------



## Kelly Neuman (Apr 12, 2007)

From what I have seen on the lower Au Sable River I truly believe these Cormorants are the biggest problem for the steelhead. There were years where the entire plant got turned into bird food! It would make so much sense, at least to me, to put these birds into duck regs and treat them like we do mergansers. Set a limit and let Michigan sportsman reduce the numbers until there is a more normal population. The problem with this is it is not going to happen this year. Until last year these birds were completely untouchable in the lower Au Sable. Federal & DNR biologist changed that and last year project went pretty good. Birds did not get to feed at will on these stocked fish and many made it to Lake Huron. Cormorants typically do not show up in huge numbers till third week of April. The plan to stock steelhead early in April was done so hopefully many of the steelhead are in Lake Huron before the birds come. With stocking being done at River Rd this shortens the distance to get to Lake Huron and volunteer are needed as soon as fish are stocked because there will be some of these flying rats around. Last year some stocked steelhead did swim up stream and some did go a distance but this did not seem like the majority of them at all. I do hear from some that they do not want to help because this project is called a harassment project and not a numbers control project. This is not a good reason for not helping! Last year Federal and State personal did remove a number of birds and hopefully even more this year. I know many anglers are very busy and cant help but this project can really make a difference.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I guess that makes more sense than I thought. Thanks for the additional info, Kelly. I will see if I can get away from work for a day, or two, and help out with this. That might give me a chance to talk to the DNR guys and see if there are other projects that might help, in addition to harrassing the birds. I think that net pens @ Bunyantown marina would be a LOT of sense. The State might even be able to pay the owner a little bit, so he can stay afloat. Times are tough in Oscoda, lately.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Kelly's right, the rats usually show up around the third week in April, and stay till the second week of May, atleast the large flocks. Breck, a net pen would be a great idea, as they may not be in the river long enough to really get acclimated to the river good, which would probably mean more for Ontario:rant:! Either way, something is better then nothing, so I'm happy.


----------



## bigwak (May 28, 2005)

Does the dnr or USFWS have any information as to whether the plants smolt sooner if they are planted downstream vs. upstream. Intuitively, they'd go to the lake sooner if planted downstream, so let's hope that helps get them to the lake sooner. If not, we'll be creating a more concentrated smorgasbord in the lower river that lasts just as long as a stretched-out smorgasbord that we previously had. But, that would allow the harrassment effort to focus in a smaller area, which would be a good thing.

As for imprinting...the DNR at the public meeting indicated that there was some evidence to believe that steelhead are imprinting on the river. That is good, since the plants should come back. However, the jury is really out on steelhead imprinting to the degree that salmon do. It's generally accepted that steelhead are more nomadic than salmon. And there's more uncertainty of when that happens i.e. during egg and swim-up stage, or after a fish gets to 10 inches. Lots of research to do. 

Anyway, these are just some questions that may be answered during the experiment that is going on. I hope it all works because I would really like to get back to the runs of just a few years ago.

Peace out.


----------

